# Weird Door lock and window thing



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok, This is weird, but consistent..

I have a 1991 Max SE and I swapped the driver door window and lock assembly with a 1990 Max GXE. They looked the same except the original has a white plastic bottom piece where the harness snap in and the one put in is black. Anyway, the old one was intermitant on the window up and downs on the back windows.

So, with the new one on If I am driving faster than 46MPH and I auto down the driver window the regular up down button does not work, unless I slow below 45MPH. Oh and it gets better .....

It use to when the driver door unlocks all doors would unlock. Now that functionality is gone. The driver door will unlock and then I need to push teh little lock and unlock button to get all the doors to lock or unlock.

Thanks
Terryg


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like the master switch you swapped is bad...


----------

